# New Drain Plug..Hope I didn't screw up



## jerem0621 (Jul 25, 2011)

I secured my last 6 quarts of 5-40 VW 502 approved Quaker State from Big Lots a few weeks ago. I know, I should have bought cases and cases of it when they had it earlier last year. It was $4.50 a quart. Anyway, it was slim pickin's at BigLots and I got the last 6 quarts from my local store. 

I "reused" my oil drain plug for the previous two changes, I figured that it was time to change it, right. I have read about the "crush washer" needing changed. 

So... I went down to my local AutoZone and asked for a new drain plug. They gave me a Dorman PN 65230. Woo hoo I thought. 

Well, check out this picture










The one on the left is the Dorman and the one on the right is the Factory Original. 

So, here I was, Drain pan full of old oil, new oil filter in the oil filter housing... What to do.. what to do.......

I was afraid of leaks with the old drain plug... dangit... I'll try the new one...

So I put the new on on, with the nylon???? crush washer... 

Went on tight, no leaks... so, what is the thoughts of the forum? 

Did I screw up or do you think this is OK?

Thanks!


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

As long as the new plug isn't leaking you should be OK. Not sure why you replaced the old plug if it wasn't leaking.


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

*I went with Fumoto.*

I do not know whether and if so how often plug need to be changed, so I went with Fumoto drain valve. Keep in mind though some shops do not want touch those and couple times techs tried to work it as it was regular bolt. But for DIYers it is perfect.

Pieces on your picture looks different to me.


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Oil drain plugs are not exactly things you need to change lol. Why on earth would you think that?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*plug*

as long as the threads the same you'll never see a difference. the aluminum washer and oem plug seem to last forever though. who knows?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

The threads are the same, and it'll work fine. Either way, the gasket should be replaced every time the plug is removed (every oil change).


----------



## wjktdi (Oct 3, 2002)

*drain washer*

You can buy the washers at the dealership as well as better auto parts stores; the plugs don't wear out unless someone uses a sloppy wrench and screws up the hex.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

the aluminum washer can be re-used but i get a new one every 4th OCI.. by then its pretty pancaked. The plug should be good for life unless you tend to over-torque it on. 


Sent from my 1st generation Motorola brick using Tapatalk


----------



## ekibobrut1 (Dec 10, 2001)

*drain plug*

my dealer's new plan is: Oh, we don't stock the washer....you need to buy a new plug & it come with a washer. (I don't shop there anymore !)


----------

